# Can i add the Express up Window feature to my 2012 LS



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 2012 LS and it has the Express Down for all windows in the car Front and Rear

Can i add the express up Feature i have seen in other models?

If anyone knows please let me know what I would need to do to add this

thank you


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Go to a junkyard that has a switch with the express up feature and plug it into your harness. It should work unless the express up feature is built into the BCM not the switch.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there an extra detent when you pull up on the current switch? In mine you can feel the extra "bump" when you pull the switch up, which activates the express up. If yours does have the extra detent, you have the switch, which is either A.) Not working or B.) as mcg75 previously stated, may be programmed into the BCM. 

GM could have used different switches as none of my other 3 switches have the extra detent on the up function. I figured express up would have came on all trims for the drivers' door...guess not!

Good luck, and let us know what you find out...I never noticed the detent in the switch until I read about it in another post last week....then when activating express up, I paid closer attention and noticed it was there.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks i will try a switcha and keep you posted


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Our 2LT only has the express close on the driver's window. But is it such a big deal? Windows on these things open and close super fast, even without express, only save about a second manually holding them up.

If you put your index finger on the RR switch, ring on the LR switch, middle on the FR switch, and pull all three up together, those three windows will be closed in just over a second.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Our 2LT only has the express close on the driver's window. But is it such a big deal? Windows on these things open and close super fast, even without express, only save about a second manually holding them up.
> 
> If you put your index finger on the RR switch, ring on the LR switch, middle on the FR switch, and pull all three up together, those three windows will be closed in just over a second.


My 2012 ECO MT has express down on all four windows. Express up on all four would be nice, especially in traffic as I may need to shift at a moment's notice.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> My 2012 ECO MT has express down on all four windows. Express up on all four would be nice, especially in traffic as I may need to shift at a moment's notice.


2LT is the same way, all windows express down, on driver's window has express up. Certainly plenty of warnings in the owners manual about closing the other windows with either kids or pets sticking their heads or hands outside of the window. Caution you to look first before closing. Maybe that is why they left out the closed option on these other windows, liability suits.

Have yet to try sticking a hand out there to see how much pressure these windows have or if some safety mechanism stop them. Anyone care to try? Would try a hand before trying your head.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> 2LT is the same way, all windows express down, on driver's window has express up. Certainly plenty of warnings in the owners manual about closing the other windows with either kids or pets sticking their heads or hands outside of the window. Caution you to look first before closing. Maybe that is why they left out the closed option on these other windows, liability suits.
> 
> Have yet to try sticking a hand out there to see how much pressure these windows have or if some safety mechanism stop them. Anyone care to try? Would try a hand before trying your head.


Hadn't thought of that. I'd try a baseball bat to check for pressure reverse.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I added up and down to my old taurus after talking with a friend. He told me about using the taurus modules as they sense the resistance on the motor and stop. Check out this thread this is the module:

OBS auto-down window mod - Ford Powerstroke Diesel Forum

What I did in my old car was to install them on the up and down, the switches in the old tauruses don't have the extra bump like the cruze switches. It is all electronic. The modules are super cheap at junk yards just find old 90's style tauruses and rip open the drivers door if the switch says auto on it. There is only 1 module in each car. I had a ton of modules I could auto up and down all my windows. You need a module for each direction and each window. They all get wired to the drivers side switches. So auto down would need 3 if your car already had drivers down, or whatever for auto up you get it. The modules are pretty small and just need some tapping in. There are other threads out there this one came up first in google but that is the module and the wiring.

Oh and the modules are not car specific, my friend has used them in his delorean too. They are just basic things that sense resistance when the window is shut the resistance on the motor increases and they cut the power to the motor.

The modules are super cheap and not integrated into the computer so they are pretty generic. I went to a junkyard and harvested a bunch for a couple bucks each I want to say. It was years ago but I remember they were super cheap and just about everywhere as they were in tons of 90's ford vehicles.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys are scaring me. I've got a 2012 2LT and I only have express down for the driver side and absolutely no express up for any window. This was disappointing and unexpected. Are yall telling me you've got 2LTs that have express down on other windows as well AND express up on even 1 window?


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

On my LTZ it is auto down all windows and up on the drivers only if I am not mistaken.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

On my 1LT, I have express down on both front windows. I only have express up on the drivers side. My son, sitting in the front passenger seat, noticed that he has express up from his seat. Haven't tried the rear windows.

CORRECTION: My son has express DOWN from his seat, not express up.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> On my LTZ it is auto down all windows and up on the drivers only if I am not mistaken.



Same here on my 2011 LTZ/RS


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In my opinion, Cruze windows are too dang fast, next to impossible just to crack open a window an inch or so, quick snap on the switch, its already half way down.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> In my opinion, Cruze windows are too dang fast, next to impossible just to crack open a window an inch or so, quick snap on the switch, its already half way down.


I AGREE!!! It's so annoying!!!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> In my opinion, Cruze windows are too dang fast, next to impossible just to crack open a window an inch or so, quick snap on the switch, its already half way down.


Good thing I don't smoke any more and want/need to "crack the window". By the time I would get the window cracked I would probably be done with my smoke. LOL Remember back in the 70s/80s, the windows were so slow. Made me wish I had a manual crank to speed the window up.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> On my 1LT, I have express down on both front windows. I only have express up on the drivers side. My son, sitting in the front passenger seat, noticed that he has express up from his seat. Haven't tried the rear windows.


Cool....I'll have to try it from the passenger's seat...it does, after all have a sensor so it knows when it is occupied.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

gman19 said:


> Cool....I'll have to try it from the passenger's seat...it does, after all have a sensor so it knows when it is occupied.


Interesting thought, I doubt very much the front passenger express down window is tied to the seat. If it were, you'd think the driver would have express up for the passenger side if it weren't occupied.

I did try the rear windows last night, and yes, I have express down for all four window


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Do know if you set a 20 pound turkey on that front passenger seat, have to attach the saftey belt to turn off that beeper.

A great option to power windows, would be a manual crank like they to provide with most sunroofs, in case that tiny little motor, or any of the electrical craps out.

My old Continental window wouldn't go back up at an Illinois toll booth, was a rather uncomfortable ride 300 miles to home with major summer thunderstorms practically all the way. 

Cruze motor is not even rebuidable, all spot welded together, you just pay a recycling charge to get rid of it and put a new one in. Just as soon have manual windows period, they always work. You want express, just crank fast.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Just as soon have manual windows period, they always work. You want express, just crank fast.


Haha, I've broken 2 as a kid. My dad wasn't too happy with me. 

Granted, the cars were 20 and 30 years old at the time, so it wasn't entirely my fault.  The scissor thing broke in one; the small crank gear stripped in the other (but it had been doing that for some time).

Come to think of it, the only time I've had an issue with power windows was when I had a car in high school with a dying alternator.


----------

